

Prime Minister of Singapore shares his C++ code for Sudoku solver - TazeTSchnitzel
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2015/05/04/prime-minister-of-singapore-shares-his-c-code-for-sudoku-solver/

======
chetanahuja
This is very interesting. Maybe this is connected, but Singapore seems to be
doing a lot of good things to try and inculcate a culture of tech innovation.
E.g. National University of Singapore runs an amazing internship program that
places undergraduate students to spend an entire year in US tech startups.
I've never seen anything like this from any other university anywhere in the
world.

------
detaro
previous discussions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9485237](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9485237)
(13 hours ago, 139 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9419035](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9419035)
(12 days ago, 126 comments)

